
The password conundrum - duck
http://danariely.com/2010/08/11/the-password-conundrum/
======
pwg
Utilizing Password Gorilla (<http://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki>) to store
one's passwords would alleviate the issue this author addresses. But then the
problem simply becomes one of how to get more people to use Password Gorilla.

